

Ask HN: What is Coinbase's Personnel Security Like - kbelbina

At this point places like coinbase and Gox are holding hundreds of millions of dollars in effectively cash.<p>At this point they would be huge targets for kidnapping (think of old school bank robberies). Any idea if they are investing in security to deal with that risk?
======
27182818284
[https://coinbase.com/security](https://coinbase.com/security)

~~~
kbelbina
This doesnt address a founding member being kidnapped or his family kidnapped.

~~~
atom-morgan
Is it addressed with JP Morgan, Bank of America, Citigroup, etc? There are
lots of companies that deal with large amounts of money. Why is Coinbase being
singled out here?

~~~
shiftpgdn
Yes:
[http://www.starrcompanies.com/WhatWeCover/KidnapRansomExtort...](http://www.starrcompanies.com/WhatWeCover/KidnapRansomExtortion)

